# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Planimetri te pershtatshme per nje shtepi te re

## shoferi

Pershendetje te gjithve.Planifikoi kete vit  te filloi nje shtepi me ndertu kerkoi ndoi plan te bukur por mos te kaloi100m2,pra nje shtepi te vogel,kati dhe nenkulmi 80-100m2 nese din dikush ju faleminderit shum.

----------


## shoferi

Na ka fal Zoti shum njerez te ditur edhe mua personalisht sa her mu ka dahst diqka gjithmon e kam gjet pikerisht ne kete vend.Nuk besoi se do mbes pa pergjigjeje edhe kesai  radhe  faleminderit shum.

----------


## shoferi

e kam gjey nje faqe  per shtepi te bukura  dhe nese dikuj i hyn ne pun mund  te shikoi ketu
www.dom.pl

----------


## EDLIN

Shoferi, projekte interesante keto qe ke sjelle,faleminderit!

----------


## RinorZ

Pershendetje Zoteri...

Une jam nje student i fakultetit te Arkitektures, viti II.
Nese deshironi, mund te i'u ndihmoje per gjithcka...

Me kontakto ne PM.

Me Rrespekt
RinorZ

----------


## dritek7

[QUOTE=shoferi;2205626]e kam gjey nje faqe  per shtepi te bukura  dhe nese dikuj i hyn ne pun mund  te shikoi ketu
www.dom.pl[/QU

wowwwwwwww deri ne Poloni shkova me na sjell projekte shpiash :rrotullo syte:

----------


## benseven11

> Pershendetje te gjithve.Planifikoi kete vit  te filloi nje shtepi me ndertu kerkoi ndoi plan te bukur por mos te kaloi100m2,pra nje shtepi te vogel,kati dhe nenkulmi 80-100m2 nese din dikush ju faleminderit shum.


80-100m2 nuk eshte shtepi,eshte kotec pulash.Dhomat do dalin si furrik lol.

----------


## skender76

> 80-100m2 nuk eshte shtepi,eshte kotec pulash.Dhomat do dalin si furrik lol.


hahahaha....dhoma per te tere.... pagun benseven :shkelje syri:

----------


## pa-emer

sa  pagun hhahahahha hajgare

qe nje faqe e zvicres 
www.swisshaus.com
PS nese e ke kry nashta i vyn tjeter kujt hahahah

----------


## benseven11

> hahahaha....dhoma per te tere.... pagun benseven


Konkluzioni eshte ky.
Ose beje shtepine me dhoma te medha nuk po them salla por dhoma te medha,ose mos e bej fare,pasi ndertimi i shtepise eshte investim.
Pas ndertimit shtepia do ngelet ashtu.Ndryshimet e mevonshme mund te kushtojne shume,so nuk ja vlen ti hysh modifikimeve pas psh 5 vjetesh
I fut ca pare vete,merr dhe ca hua nga banka,nderton shtepine,gjysmen e jep me qira, me paret e qiraxhinjve likujdon banken me keste mujore(mortgage shit),te ngelen dhe ca pare per te shku ne plazh lol.

----------


## benseven11

> Konkluzioni eshte ky.
> Ose beje shtepine me dhoma te medha nuk po them salla por dhoma te medha,ose mos e bej fare,pasi ndertimi i shtepise eshte investim.
> Pas ndertimit shtepia do ngelet ashtu.Ndryshimet e mevonshme mund te kushtojne shume,so nuk ja vlen ti hysh modifikimeve pas psh 5 vjetesh
> I fut ca pare vete,merr dhe ca hua nga banka,nderton shtepine,gjysmen e jep me qira, me paret e qiraxhinjve likujdon banken me keste mujore(mortgage shit),te ngelen dhe ca pare per te shku ne plazh lol.


Dy imazhe poshte.Nje shtepi e ngushte,furrik,shtepi pulash dhe imazhi i dyte shtepi tamam me dhoma te gjera.
Shtepia e dyte nuk ka shume lartesi por eshte e gjere,eshte sakrifikuar pak lartesi dhe eshte bere me e gjere dhe duket me bukur.
Cfare duhet pas parasysh:
Shtepia nuk duhet te kete cati shume te pjerret,ka me shume humbje ne hapesire te brendshme qe nuk perdoret dhe kerkon me shume mirembajtje.
Shtepia duhet te kete mbi cati dritare skajlajts(s_ja ne figure) skajlajts jane katrore material xham peciglas konvex si fllucke,ose si kurrizi luges qe mbahen ne kornize metalike,cahet catia ne madhesinee kornizes se skajlajtit dhe te carja montohet skajlajti.Keto dritare instalohen ne cati zakonisht mbi dhomat qe nuk i ze dielli,si dhoma ne qender te shtepise ose dhoma anesore  me dritare qe sheh nga veriu dhe nuk i kap dielli fare.Ne keto raste ne cati mbi keto dhoma ne cati montohen dritare skajlajts qe lejon futjen e djellit ne dhome.Anash dritaret izolohen qe te mos fusin uje.
Naten shikon yjet nga dhoma nepermjet dritares skajlajt.
Dhomat ku hyn dielli jane me te shendetshme.Dritaret anesore te shtepive duhet te jene te gjera(jo te larta dhe te ngushta qe eshte dizenjo idiotesh)Dritaret e gjera lejojne me shume diell dhe drite ne dhoma.Krijon nje ambient me te celur qetesues.Dhomat jane te shendetshme dhe te balancuara ne drite diell dhe lageshti ajrore.
Shtepia jashte kerkon peme dhe shkurre dekorative(sh/p d) ne figure.
Vendosja prane shtepise te shkurreve
dhe pemeve dekorative jo vetem krijon nje ambjent shume te bukur por edhe i ben shtepite me te ngrohta ne dimer dhe me te fresketa ne vere,kursehet energji per ngrohje dhe ventilim.Keto shtepi si e gjera ne figure jane eficente ne energji dhe te shendetshme.

----------


## davidd

> 80-100m2 nuk eshte shtepi,eshte kotec pulash.Dhomat do dalin si furrik lol.


hahaha, edhe ne kohe te xhaxhit, trualli me i vogel ka qene 250 m2

----------


## donna76

> hahaha, edhe ne kohe te xhaxhit, trualli me i vogel ka qene 250 m2


po si qenka 100 m2 kotec :rrotullo syte:  ? .  mua s'me duket kaq e vogel.

----------


## davidd

> po si qenka 100 m2 kotec ? .  mua s'me duket kaq e vogel.


ok, nuk po bej me ze. kur do e marim. nje krevat dopjo "super king" do na e mbaj, te tjerat skemi c'i duam.

----------


## mendimi

varet si eshte menduar, nese eshte fjala 10 x 10 metra = 100 m2, siperfaqja e katit te pare, eshte shtepi standarde dhe nuk i duhet me e madhe per nje familje.
shembull 2 kate = 200 metra katrore, 4-5 dhoma eshte shtepi standarde.

----------


## Archicad

Duhet te paguash nja 500 euro per nje projekt te mirefillte per kete kvadrature. Shqiptaret i bejne shtepiat pa projekte ose me projekte te huazuara.  Zor ju vjen te paguajne projektues. heh. Merr nje pale mjeshtra, dhe ata nga pervoja te furnizojne me nje plan.

----------


## cool_shqype

ndertimi i shtepise nuk eshte vetem pune mjeshtrash por nje varg procesesh qe fillojne me studimin e tokes, lehtesite ose veshtiresite per lidhjet e ulit, elektrikut, gazit, shkarkimeve te ujrave te zeza, pozicioni ne lidhje me ndertimet perreth etj. te gjitha keto si dhe planet dhe detajet qe i shoqerojne keto plane qe ne nje menyre kane permbushur kriteret e duhura si dhe vizionin e porositesit vetem atehere mjeshtrat mund te japin pjesen e tyre ne ndertimin e godines 
POR C'DO GJE KA KALUAR NEPERMJET ARKITEKTIT I CILA KA PERGJEGJESI PROFESIONALE PER PLANET QE MIRATON DHE ESHTE I DETYRUAR TE VEZHGOJE E KONTROLLOJE ZBATIMIN E TYRE ME TE GJITH PALET QE MARRIN PJESE NE KETE NDERTIM

----------

